# deseret doe antelope



## jeff788 (Aug 7, 2009)

I drew a Deseret doe antelope tag this year. I saw the thread about the cow elk tag, but can anyone tell me anything about how the doe antelope hunts run and what to expect? I sent an email to the operator but haven't heard back yet.

Will we also be either with a guide or following a guide in their truck? Mostly spotting from the road and then stalking, or should I expect much walking? If the walking isn't too long or intense I may consider taking my 5 year old daughter with me. She loves duck hunting and fishing with me, and I think she'd love a big game hunt if its not too much for her. Any info would be appreciated. 

Thanks,

Jeff


----------



## Nambaster (Nov 15, 2007)

The best thing is to contact the operator. If you are after pronghorn there are plenty of does on the North East side of the CWMU. You enter from just south of Woodruff. It would be an excellent hunt to take a 5 year old on. I did not do that exact hunt but I did draw the hunt the the east of it and I took my wife and my 6 month daughter. Shouldn't be too much walking involved.


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

I had the tag before they sold hunting rights off to another outfitter. It was easy and they just turned us loose with our kids. It was more of a shoot then a hunt but the kids had fun. Id do it again if it were ran the same way. Your five year old would love it if the hunt is still ran that way. However im not sure if the new outfitter will allow your kids along. I was thinking about getting the deer tag two years ago with my points and the new outfitter was a douche. Said I would be with a guide and no kids. Who wants to hunt by themselves or with some dude probably leading you away from something worth shooting?


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

I've not had the pronghorn doe tag up there. I've had friends that did, but that was under the old system. As I understand it, you show up, they give you a map, and let you go do your thing for the pronghorn. And then you check back when you are done. They really don't make any money up there off pronghorn doe tags, so there would be no steering you away from something good. Only good pronghorn doe is a dead one with that hunt. As far as I know, they only reason they'll steer you from one place to another for a doe hunt, is because they have cows or sheep in a certain area, or just did, or things like that. Not because they don't want you shooting your pronghorn. It is still a functioning ranch.

As with other DLL hunts though, once they get the list of people that drew tags, they'll send you a letter explaining things. Be patient and you'll hear from them. Like the cow elk hunts/shoots, they really want you to shoot something. The WANT you to be successful.


----------



## Gumbo (Sep 22, 2007)

My son killed one up there last year. It took us two trips--first trip it had rained and those roads are about impassible when wet. So we couldn't go too far, but we saw some good animals, just couldn't close the deal. Following week we were done by 8:00am.

It was a great experience and a fun hunt. There are goats all over the property, so don't think you need to stick to the prime areas.


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

Gary my leading away comment was not about doe antelope it was about buck deer I should have made that more clear. 

However the new managment still may not let anyone hunt with you on a stupid doe antelope hunt. Like I said new managment out there sucks.


----------



## SkullDesigns (Jul 13, 2010)

You will have to go qualify at lee kay, the hunt is really easy, they prob will let you have your daughter along, its really a easy hunt, drive the roads till you see some, but move fast cause they know! I hunt it usually every other year and most are over by 8am with 1 day of hunting. They usually tell you where they are on the ranch. if you don't get one by mid morning you can hang out by the little reservoir and they will be coming in for a drink all day long, just hide behind the dam.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Fair enough swbuck. I have no knowledge at all of the public tag buck deer hunts up there. I've not done them, nor do I know anyone that has. I know a couple of guys that got the public bull elk tags (granted, under the old management) and they were treated EXACTLY like the paying hunters. In fact, two different guides up there told me they far preferred guiding the public tag hunters and worked harder to get them better bulls because they were far more appreciative of the opportunity and didn't act so entitled. Of course, when you drop at least $15,000 for a hunt, there certainly are expectations.


----------



## Firehawk (Sep 30, 2007)

I got my letter from the outfitter today. I have a bit of a dilemma as I hunt right at the same time my son is supposed to be hunting the rich cache doe antelope hunt (2 tags). 

My sons hunt starts on Saturday whereas my Deseret hunt starts Friday. If I am lucky enough to tag out Friday, then I would already be up there for my sons hunt. Tempted to turn in my tag, but I will be up there already with my boy. Maybe it will work out.

Thoughts?

FH


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

With the DLL hunt, how many days do they give you? Have they assigned you a certain day to hunt yet, or will you sign up for that when you go qualify? It is appointment hunting. There isn't the same drive to be out on opening day there, as there is on public hunting grounds.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

My brother hand I had this tag last year. It wasn't so much a hunt as it was a shoot. Tons of goats and we didn't see anyone else the whole morning. Take your daughter. she'll have a blast. Easy tag to fill.


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

One day hunt no make it 2 hour hunt. Go for it


----------



## Firehawk (Sep 30, 2007)

GaryFish said:


> With the DLL hunt, how many days do they give you? Have they assigned you a certain day to hunt yet, or will you sign up for that when you go qualify? It is appointment hunting. There isn't the same drive to be out on opening day there, as there is on public hunting grounds.


Garfish,

They assigned me four days. Essentially all doe antelope hunts happen at the same time from what I understand from the letter. We meet at their main lodge at an appointed time and they instruct us as to where we can go.

My hunt is Sept 13-14 and again the 20-21st. Son drew the cache/rich two doe tags and that hunt begins sat the 14th. Hoping we can kill "2 birds with one stone" so to speak.

FH


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Go shoot yours on the 13th and then do your son's hunt on the 14th. Sounds like a fun time. Pronghorn jerky is good stuff.


----------



## mack1950 (Sep 11, 2007)

its a fun hunt our group has enjoyed chasing doe antelope on dll for the last couple of years and have never had any kind of problems other than the beginning hunter s having trouble hitting them, if it last over two hours your gonna have to miss a lot of antelope. I got luck and drew one of the buck antelope tags and after the class of bucks we have seen im drooling


----------



## PaleHorse1 (Jul 11, 2011)

Does anyone know if they will let you archery hunt them? I have 4 points that I have been wanting to burn but I have no desire to kill one with a rifle.


----------



## jeff788 (Aug 7, 2009)

Thanks for the input. There was a mix up with our mail from a recent move so we got the letter late, but the operator was very accommodating and they let me setup a late qualification date at Lee Kay. My daughter and I will be headed up there tomorrow morning. She's so excited about it!


----------



## mack1950 (Sep 11, 2007)

have a great hunt lots and lots of goats its a target rich environment. our little group took 3 really nice bucks ranging from 76 b/c to a 80 1/4 that was on Monday.


----------



## Firehawk (Sep 30, 2007)

I'm anxiously sitting at the airport in Milwaukee waiting for my flight. Hope I don't get stranded in Denver tonight, but if all goes as planned, I will be at the lodge first thing tomorrow morning. Can't wait.


----------



## Firehawk (Sep 30, 2007)

Delay in Denver is getting longer and longer. Hope I get to hunt tomorrow morning. I haven't pulled an all nighter in years, so this is the perfect time to do it. Time to harvest an antelope baby! Yahooooo!


----------



## outdoorser (Jan 14, 2013)

Good luck!


----------



## Firehawk (Sep 30, 2007)

Shot my doe about 1pm Friday. Son shot one of his public land does on Saturday morning. Great weekend!

The people at Deseret were terrific. My three oldest kids and I enjoyed ourselves thoroughly, met some neat people, saw some beautiful country and harvested cleanly my first ever antelope. My oldest son watched everything unfold from about 650 yards and his twin sister stalked another 150 yards closer with me. I left her in a patch of brush and I closed the distance a bit closer. One shot at 421 yards and she was down right there. Very pleased with the results and all the kids had a blast.

Similar story with my son's little antelope on the Cache/Rich doe hunt. Fun times!!! 

I hope the rest of you that were looking for some fun enjoyed it as well.

FH


----------



## mack1950 (Sep 11, 2007)

nice job clad it worked out so well for u and your son


----------



## jeff788 (Aug 7, 2009)

Thanks for all of the advice, my daughter and I had a great hunt. She was sick the first weekend of the hunt, so we postponed our hunt for the 20-21st. We camped out on Thursday night and hunted all day on Friday. We saw a TON of antelope, but they were pretty skittish and my daughter was pretty tired from the late night and early morning, so long stocks were out of the question. We got close a few times on Friday, but didn't close the deal. I asked her if she wanted to go home or stay another night, and she said that she wanted to stay and hunt, so we camped out on Friday night as well. 

After a good rest she was up for some walking. We had found a herd on Friday, but didn't have the time or energy to get downwind of them. I was pretty sure they'd still be in the same area. We walked ~1/4 mile to where we could glass into the valley, and we spotted the herd. We hiked up to a point just above the herd. I had my daughter hide behind the last bush on the point while I belly crawled out to the edge for the shot. The doe dropped where she stood. 

I had prepped her for what to expect, but was a little unsure of what her reaction would be. She was really interested in the whole process and really enjoyed the anatomy lesson. On the hike back to the car she was asking if we could stay out there an hunt some more!

It was very satisfying to enjoy the time and hunt together with my daughter. I can easily say that it was the most enjoyable hunt I've ever been on, and a memory that will last forever for both of us. We had some wonderful conversations that I don't think ever would have happened otherwise. Now I'm even more excited to take her duck hunting in a few weeks!


----------

